# sample programme



## johnrambo4 (Apr 6, 2013)

How to make a simple calculator in dev c++? Can someone  write full programme? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shah (Apr 7, 2013)

You can try going to PSC or sourceforge. I am too lazy to post a full program(FYI, not programme).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

You should mention the programming language. I would help if you would have asked for some logic or particular problem you are facing, but full code???


----------



## metalheadgrv (May 14, 2013)

At least Give it a try. 
We will help you out. Making a calculator in easy.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 19, 2013)

This post maybe a bit late but anyway ill give you a basic outline. Use math.h for the operations of your calc. Write a menu driven program using switch case. Each case will have a specific operation. I hope i made myself clear


----------



## IndRaj95 (Jul 27, 2013)

Declare 4 variables as int.
Have the different operations like addition,subtraction etc. represented by different numbers.Display the information regarding it.
Accept a no. as input from the user for 'choice' and store it in 1 variable.
Accept 2 nos. as input from the user for 'I no.' & 'II no.' and store it in 2 variables.
Use the 'choice' variable in switch.
For different cases,perform different operations on the 2 nos. and store it in another variable as 'answer'.
Finally,display the 'answer' by using the variable.

Math.h is not required for simple arithmetic operations like +,- etc.


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Jul 28, 2013)

Which type of sample programming..?


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Please share a great tutorial of programming


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 27, 2013)

Perhaps he is asking for a full project


----------



## Shah (Aug 27, 2013)

Why you guys are bumping an old thread? The OP has not returned since he created this thread.

Now, Don't say that I have bumped it too.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe he's too involved in the calculator..


----------

